# TLF T-Shirt Photos



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Do you wear a TLF shirt when mowing? Do you have your mower properly decked out? Do you wear your shirt when out on the town, at work, on a date, at the gun range, at the beach, on a White House tour, hunting abalone, or just kicking back with a cigar? Show us if you do! (I hope to post to this thread in the next day or two.)


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> ...or just kicking back with a cigar?











*Brick House Maduro​


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

haha nice!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I like to enjoy my TLF shirt cozied up to a nice fire.

It's still cold here


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I like to enjoy my TLF shirt cozied up to a nice fire.
> 
> It's still cold here


Ha, it was 88F here today!


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


>


Nice! Was there anything else in the package?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes the stickers  I'm debating where to put them hehe


----------



## lagerman72 (Feb 14, 2017)

Stickers and shirt received! Thanks for setting this up. (My boys wanted in pic)


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

lagerman72 said:


> Stickers and shirt received! Thanks for setting this up. (My boys wanted in pic)


The stickers are courtesy of Mightyquinn and J_nick. :thumbup:

Be sure and enter that Goose Island over in the What's in Your Glass thread for a chance to win a TLF pint glass. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I like to enjoy my TLF shirt cozied up to a nice fire.
> 
> It's still cold here


Fireside chats with FDR wardconnor. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

The best part is the back!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > I like to enjoy my TLF shirt cozied up to a nice fire.
> ...


Ha ha. In all my years now is the time for the handlebar.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Showed up to the church women's softball game. everyone pointed out my shirt! then I realized why..


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Team colors. I like it.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Missing one kid for the picture, but all 4 of us have shirts!


----------

